# Hardware aus den USA bestellen?



## raid (29. März 2015)

Mahlzeit, ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob der ein oder andere hier Erfahrung darin hat, Hardware aus den USA zu bestellen?
 Ich möchte gerne CPU, Board, Grafikkarte und NT upgraden und weiß auch schon was ich haben möchte.
Jetzt habe ich aufgrund des aktuellen Dollar Kurses mal die Preise verglichen und festgestellt, dass man ja schon deutlich Geld sparen kann.
Lohnt sich das ganze nach den Zollabgaben und der natürlich längeren Lieferzeit denn noch?

Edit: Habe erst im Nachhinein gesehen, dass die Frage schonmal gestellt wurde und gelesen, dass es sich in der Regel nicht lohnt, da noch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und die Zollabgaben dazu kommen.

Jetzt ist aber gerade auch ein guter Freund von mir in den USA den ich vielleicht fragen könnte, ob er mir etwas mitbringt. Wie sieht das dann aus?


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2015)

Deutlich sparen? Selbst wenn man Zoll und Versand mal außen vorlässt kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Hast Du mal ein Beispiel? Bedenke auch, dass die Preise in den USA i. d. R. netto, also ohne Steuern angegeben werden.


----------



## crys_ (29. März 2015)

Bei dem Euro Kurs keine gute Idee  Außerdem musst du noch die Zölle drauf rechnen, das sind nochmal 20% wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Und mit Garantie etc. ist auch oft nichts mehr.

Ah und Mitbringen: 450€ sind frei, aber ich nehme mal an er wird da auch was kaufen? Kleidung etc.
Außerdem will das auch im Gepäck mit nach DE kommen und wie ich die Leute so kenn haben die selten mal noch bisschen Gewicht übrig


----------



## rabe08 (29. März 2015)

19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer plus Zoll, abhängig von Warengruppe. Notebooks z.B. 0% Zoll, aber bei Komponenten bin ich jetzt nicht so im Bild.


----------



## drstoecker (29. März 2015)

Vergiss das am Ende bezahlst du drauf und im Garantiefall wird es auch schwierig. Sag uns doch einfach was du beabsichtigst zu kaufen und wir geben dir hier tips wie es günstig werden könnte.


----------



## DKK007 (29. März 2015)

Lohnt sich nicht.
Wie viel kannst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## raid (29. März 2015)

*Also mein System sieht im Moment so aus:

CPU: AMD Phenom II 955 BE @ 3,8 GHz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB
MB: Gigabyte GA-870-UD3
RAM: 8GB 1333 MHz
NT: Be quiet E8-CM-480W Staight Power CM
HDD: 500 GB
SSD: Samsung 830 Series 128 GB
Case: CM 690 II

Und kaufen möchte ich mir:
*ArrayArrayArray
außerdem gegebenenfalls noch ein neues NT, weil ich denke, dass meins schon echt knapp wird mit der neuen Hardware.

Und die CPU alleine ist bei Amazon.com schon deutlich günstiger


----------



## FrozenPie (29. März 2015)

raid schrieb:


> außerdem gegebenenfalls noch ein neues NT, weil ich denke, dass meins schon echt knapp wird mit der neuen Hardware.



Das NT ist nicht knapp, sondern einfach nur etwas älter, kann also nicht schaden das mit zu tauschen. Von der Wattzahl reicht's aus


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2015)

raid schrieb:


> Und die CPU alleine ist bei Amazon.com schon deutlich günstiger



Ich komme bei 256,99 USD auf 235,98 Euro und das ist ein Nettopreis ohne Steuer.


----------



## crys_ (29. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich komme bei 256,99 USD auf 235,98 Euro und das ist ein Nettopreis ohne Steuer.



Plus 23€ Zoll also 260€
Und Versand ist glaub auch nicht so billig bei amazon wenn ich mich richtig erinner


----------



## raid (29. März 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Plus 23€ Zoll also 260€
> Und Versand ist glaub auch nicht so billig bei amazon wenn ich mich richtig erinner



Na gut, dann schlag ich mir das mal ganz schnell wieder aus dem Kopf 

Welches Netzteil würdet ihr denn nehmen?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. März 2015)

raid schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil würdet ihr denn nehmen?



Such dir eins aus. Von High-End bis Preiswert 

1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-550  550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
1 x Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-05055-5)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
1 x Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAA-G1)
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3)
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2015)

Wie viel kannst / willst Du denn für das Netzteil ausgeben?

Edit: Siehe oben, such Dir eins aus.


----------



## chischko (29. März 2015)

Orientierungshilfe zum NT: Am häufigsten wird das hier empfohlen, P/L ist das hier am besten angesehen.


----------



## raid (29. März 2015)

Brauch in denn dringend ein neues, oder würde ich erstmal mit meinem noch zurecht kommen? Bin nämlich auch nur armer Student  
Wenn dann würde ich mir nämlich gerne nochmal was vernünftiges holen, war bis jetzt mit meinem Be Quiet nämlich immer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

Das E8 kannst du erst mal weiter nutzen. 
Das ist technisch besser als das E9, von daher erst mal keine Probleme.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. März 2015)

Lass dir bloss keinen Quatsch einreden, dein E8 ist noch gut dabei, das jetzt zu wechseln wäre die reinste Utopie.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2015)

raid schrieb:


> Brauch in denn dringend ein neues, oder würde ich erstmal mit meinem noch zurecht kommen? Bin nämlich auch nur armer Student
> Wenn dann würde ich mir nämlich gerne nochmal was vernünftiges holen, war bis jetzt mit meinem Be Quiet nämlich immer sehr zufrieden.



Du kannst das erst mal weiter nutzen. Die Idee das NT zu tauschen kam glaube ich von Dir.


----------



## raid (29. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du kannst das erst mal weiter nutzen. Die Idee das NT zu tauschen kam glaube ich von Dir.



Weil ich dachte dass ich mit 480W nicht auskomme


----------

